# Turning stuff into HTML?



## Inunah (Jun 4, 2010)

Almost 100% of the time in PMs (and sometimes in other places in the forum), when I click quote and there's a quote in quote thing going on, it turns everything except the outside quote code into html.

I'm using Firefox, and it does this to me on IE as well.
This also happens on the two other computers in the house and my laptop. I've tried switching between IE and Firefox to fix this bug on my own on one of the desktop computers (one of them can only use like IE 6 or something or it gets no internet connection), but it didn't fix. I've tried switching between IE and Firefox on the laptop as well, but with the same result.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 4, 2010)

As far as I know, the bug has been confirmed already but hasn't yet been fixed. I raised this point before as well.


----------



## Inunah (Jun 4, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> As far as I know, the bug has been confirmed already but hasn't yet been fixed. I raised this point before as well.


Ah. :\ But then why does it 100% all the time happen to me in PMs but when I go through to reply in topics it only happens 1/5 of the time?


----------



## prowler (Jun 4, 2010)

It's been happening outside of PM's too?
Huh, thought it was only PM's.

But Costy said (or one of other staff) that it was to low exploits in the forum.


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 4, 2010)

This bug has been reported many times before
Costello already looked into it, but can't reproduce the bug himself, making it quite hard to figure it out...


----------



## Inunah (Jun 4, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> This bug has been reported many times before
> Costello already looked into it, but can't reproduce the bug himself, making it quite hard to figure it out...


To reproduce the bug, I think you need to be a low level member (because I heard higher level members can use HTML in posts and such).

I bet if he made a new account and started trading PMs with someone it would reproduce right up.

Seriously, if that's all it takes then Costello needs to see this post. XD


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 4, 2010)

He already tried with a regular account and still couldn't reproduce it actually.
And I can use HTML in posts too, but I have this bug as well.

@Prowler: I think they disabled BBcode for a while to stop exploits, but I can't remember this being an anti-exploit measure.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 4, 2010)

I haven't seen this problem in the forum, using the simple input as opposed to the rich text editor, although I think the bug of

```
[BR]
```
appearing all the time is still there in the rich editor.


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 4, 2010)

[BR] is a valid BBCode tag, so you can't really call it a bug. I get the HTML bug too, but only on messages that been sent/ replied to/ quoted 2-3 times. The initial quoted reply seems fine.

edit: I see what you mean, I normally have more sense than to use the Rich text editor.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 4, 2010)

The rich editor never seemed to agree with me; after one preview it seems to become read-only...


----------



## Inunah (Jun 5, 2010)

There's a rich text editor?


----------



## logical thinker (Jun 5, 2010)

I don't what causes it, but I know how to "fix" it.

Do you know this button that looks like a browser's "refresh" button in the (PM/topic) reply page?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  -->  ^
Press it only one time, go back one page in your browser and click "Reply" again. It should be normal, now. If it doesn't work, try again.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 6, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> [BR] is a valid BBCode tag, so you can't really call it a bug. I get the HTML bug too, but only on messages that been sent/ replied to/ quoted 2-3 times. The initial quoted reply seems fine.
> 
> edit: I see what you mean, I normally have more sense than to use the Rich text editor.


That's because there was no BBCode to be translated into HTML in the initial post. After that the quote tags that were in the first post are converted into HTML and make an almighty mess. It will also happen on the first quote if you have an emote somewhere in the message.
It an annoying bug and I hate mess so I clear it out every few exchanges.


----------

